# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  ****** A Merry Christmas & NewYear gift for all gsmhosting members from Gsmfinder***

## 4gsmmaroc

*Gsmfinder Pc Ver Free from Christmas to Newyear**!!!* *Remember PC Version dont need dongle just download and run
All the features can run total free!!! 
From 25/12/2011 TO 1/1/2012* *  Codetool  = 0 credits 
    Berrytool = 0 credits 
    Nk tool   = 0 credits 
    Cdma tool = 0 credits *   *What We have till now ?* 

```
  ========================================================= Code tool:  Offline code calculator; ZTE : 29 models supported          Huawei modem: 39 models supported   Alcatel: 32 models                   Online code calculator; Alcatel: 295 models with 31000+PIDS ========================================================= Finder tool:  IC compatibility: 13 types         Lcd compatibility : 830 types      cables compatibility: 2038 types   Battery compatibility: 1196 types  ASIC compatibility: 112 types      Flex compatibility: 629 types      TACFAC brand & model: 26921        Help codes                         ============================================================ Berry tool:  unlock by mep :254 mep supported   unlock by prd :8475 prd supported  Readinfo (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    Factory setting reset              Engineering screen code calculator ============================================================           Nk tool:   Read BCM Unique ID   DCT4 IMEI RPL        Sl1,SL2 SD Repair                    SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL             SL1,Sl2 NCK CALC                 SL3 NCK Calculator                     Unlock RSA  DCT4++              Code calcuation DCT4            Write SL rpl DCT4++             Reset counter BB5(rapido)       Read Ask                        write rpl                          Read/write PM DCT4+/BB5/DCT4           Reset security code BB5/DCT4+   Read security code  BB5         factory reset       BB5         Generate mastercode DCT4       Scan & chk DCT4/DCT4+/BB5/                     Reset counter BB5(rapido)       ============================================================   Cdma tool:  LG:13models createunlock file     V9cTab Unlock ============================================================ 
  
```

*
Supported interface : UFS(beta) ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE*   *Download link:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  official web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *Gsmfinder Team Wishes you Merry Christmas!!!* *Gsmfinder Pc Ver Free from Christmas to Newyear**!!!*  *Remember PC Version dont need dongle just download and run
All the features can run total free!!! 
From 25/12/2011 TO 1/1/2012* *  Codetool  = 0 credits 
    Berrytool = 0 credits 
    Nk tool   = 0 credits 
    Cdma tool = 0 credits *  *Supported interface : UFS(beta) ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE*   *Download link:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Orginal link :*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Gsmfinder Team Wishes you Merry Christmas*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

